# CSS and Silver Flute build help



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm finally about to dive into making my own stereo speakers and could really use some help. First of all Im planning on using a pair of Silver Flute 5 1/2" 4 ohm speakers in parallel with a CSS LD25X tweeter and want to build a MTM design. My question is do you think these speakers would work well together as I already have them and what type of crossover do I need? I have never built my own crossover but really want to learn how to design and build them. 

If my questions are way to vague I apologize.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I am myself in the middle of building a MTM conf. using the same tweeter, but with a pair of SS 12m's.
I have not heard the Silver flutes(I'm assuming you are referring to the W14RC25), looks like you'll want to cross them over before that peak at 4k according to it's FR chart.
Parts Express has assembled x-overs with a variety of different points, I'm thinking the 3 or 3.5k would work well, that's at a 12db slope.
The best part is the LP can be wired for a 4 or 8 ohm load, which also works well in your case. IIRC the CSS tweeter has approx. the same efficiency as the Silver Flute's also. You can call the Parts Express tech line with any questions, they are very helpful and great to deal with.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

You can use a generic crossover from Parts Express (PE). But you should really add a zobel network. Study the subject. PE can answer all your questions as you order the parts.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you both for your help. I was thinking about using the generic crossover at first to learn about them more that way. I will check into the zobel network as well. I have a feeling I will be giving Parts Express a call before long.


----------

